# KOBE's staying with the Lakers



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ESPN RADIO just reported it!!!!

DARN IT!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Kobe's back*

Yessssssssssssssss


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

ESPN NEWS JUST REPORTED IT TOO.

I'm SO HAPPY.


Now on to the trial. :no:


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

I heard that too.

"Marc Stein reports that Kobe will indeed stay with Lakers".


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YES! YES! YES!

When I heard it on ESPNews I literally jumped for joy!

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

YEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: Thank God he isnt going to the Clips.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

So much for Shilly's philosophy on why Kobe was going to be a Clipper, eh Shilly? :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I take it back what I said, Kobe. **** the Clippers, you're a Laker for life!:yes:

:kissmy:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow! What a shocker!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> When I heard it on ESPNews I literally jumped for joy!
> ...


Did you jump for joy before or after you said F'U Kobe?

It will be great to read your comments during the season again, especially when you're damning Kobe for getting rid of Shaq and Phil and the results are not as good.

Congrats to you guys, I'm not "hatin", just hate to see that some of your fans are fairweather hypocrites.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> When I heard it on ESPNews I literally jumped for joy!
> ...


You have got to be the most fickle person on the planet. First you are cursing Kobe, now you are literally jumping for joy. This is why they give Ritalin to children now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

WOOOOOOO! :woot:

I'm just glad to get this over with.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Wow! What a shocker!


I know, isnt it?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I take it back what I said, Kobe. **** the Clippers, you're a Laker for life!:yes:
> 
> :kissmy:


Pathetic.

Show some class.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

NOT GUILTY DAMIT!!!




:joke:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

No surprise.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

it is indeed a relief! all along we thought he would stay but the more days that went by the more nervous we all were.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, duh.

I said in another thread that I don't know who Kobe thought he was fooling.

Apparently, he was fooling most of these Laker fans who weren't acting like this wasn't a foregone decision.

And the Clipper organization, I guess.

:rofl: at Damian's reaction. I'm looking forward to the game threads when he's throwing a fit over Kobe shooting 41% game in game out.

I'm sure it's a relief, but let's not act like he was leaning 90% toward the Clippers when it was really the other way around the whole time.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
> ...


Yeah right. You should know better than that. *edited* It shall be fun watching the Lakers toil in mediocrity for the years to come.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well I was wrong...Ohh well can reason with ego I suppose...LOL


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Well I was wrong...Ohh well can reason with ego I suppose...LOL


I'm just teasing.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Yeah right. You should know better than that. *edited* It shall be fun watching the Lakers toil in mediocrity for the years to come.


We have no class? Ok


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Yeah right. You should know better than that. *edited* It shall be fun watching the Lakers toil in mediocrity for the years to come.


Come on dude, no need for sour grapes. I know it stings but I was telling you guys all along not to fall for his flirting, best of luck to the Clips next season anyways.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> :rofl: at Damian's reaction. I'm looking forward to the game threads when he's throwing a fit over Kobe shooting 41% game in game out.


Yet another example of you baiting...

Also, I very rarely criticize Kobe Bryant for his shooting. So I have no idea what you're talking about. Let's use our heads when we speak, not our ***. What was that about posting first and thinking later?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> So much for Shilly's philosophy on why Kobe was going to be a Clipper, eh Shilly? :laugh:


Well if you're going to call me on it at least spell the name right...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I still think the Clippers will have a better regular season record than the Lakers. And both teams will probably have a better record than my Blazers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Yet another example of you baiting...
> ...


Fair enough. I'll just change that to "...Damian throwing a fit." and leave it at that. I can at least expect _that_. How about referee calls? Can I at least expect you to go bat**** crazy over some blown call?

And do I really need to go through all the posts where you've baited and namecalled other posters? Please.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I'll just change that to "...Damian throwing a fit." and leave it at that. I can at least expect _that_. How about referee calls? Can I at least expect you to go bat**** crazy over some blown call?
> ...


Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.

What? Did you say something?

I won't read it, I'll just assume you're baiting again. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if you're going to call me on it at least spell the name right...


Touche. :uhoh: :grinning:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.
> ...


Yeah, I expected about as much.

I accept your concession.



> Go Grizzlies!


Haha. Glad to see where your heart lies. Your post-editing won't stop me from knowing your true feelings, Necronamus.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you jump for joy before or after you said F'U Kobe?
> ...


Yes you are, you're angry that your team didn't sign Kobe Bryant. I would have been too. Hell, like you said...I was, because I was convinced that he was going to sign with the Clippers and backstab the Lakers. I was wrong and I "e-apologized" to him like you "so nicely" requested me to.  If you read any of my posts during the season, you would know that I very rarely criticize Kobe's style of play. Even rawse, who hates me more than anyone on this board, didn't continue arguing that.

You need to calm down. Calm down.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Haha. Glad to see where your heart lies. Your post-editing won't stop me from knowing your true feelings, Necronamus.


Yeah, I threw that in there as a truce, but then edited it because I decided against it. 






I HATE YOU!:devil:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

EDIT- No insults

Anyway, it's not like Kobe will win anythin without Shaq, so this isn't really a big deal..


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

YES!!! :headbang: Glad that you're back with us you made a great decision to stay here :greatjob: Took your a** long enough though! Now that he's here to stay look for a really good run 'n' gun laker squad next year with GP kobe lamar and butler its going to be showtime revisited. We're gonna have a very excited team next year with a bright future really looking forward to it.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

You can call me gullible but this whole Kobe dabacle had me kind of nervous. I was at work and when I got home I was afraid to turn on the computer and see that Kobe chose "that other team" but no, he's staying.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I've always thought he was 17-18. Hmm. Didn't know this.



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I threw that in there as a truce, but then edited it because I decided against it.
> ...


Don't misunderstand me calling you out on anything as me hating you. This board's not worth hating anyone over. I don't even dislike you.

You do make me roll my eyes and laugh because of your fickleness, and the fact that you tend to ***** at your team more than most of the Laker _haters_ around here. But nothing that would garner hate from me or any sane person on this board.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I'm glad he's staying...I will enjoy watching him struggle without the fat man and the zit master.

:laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Stop with the name calling right now.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

im glad kobe is staying only for the Heat. You know if he had left, the lakers would go low enough to cancel the trade by saying one of our players did not pass the physical or something.

but now that kobe is in LA, we're all set.

it would be crazy thought if miami signs shaq on a 7yr deal and trades him back to LA for the same players, + a little gift :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

and you'd think boozer's incident was bad!


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

I admit I dislike Kobe for being egoistic (Phil Jackson recently said that championship as such didn't satisfy Kobe) and now when Shaq is out I will really hate to see Kobe and Lakers win, because now I don't have that "Lakers win because of Shaq" security net to fall.

The stakes just got higher.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> EDIT- No insults


So stating a fact is an insult? Ok..


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Kobe is Back*

I'm so SAD!!! You think he was on an ego trip this year, we're finished!


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Kobe will be a Laker for as long as the head of his household says so.

If the head of the household wants him to go somewhere else he will be gone.

Just as it should be.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Congrats to the Lakers and their fans. I would have liked to see Kobe paired up with Brand, but it'll still be interesting to watch him paired up with Odom. Hopefully they can grab a solid center and a solid point guard.


----------



## Eamer (Jul 15, 2004)

the Lakers record with Kobe and without Shaq isn't anything to brag about. Still good for them though, if they'd lost Kobe the Lakers would have been preeetty f*#%ed.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yay! :banana:


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

i dunno if this has been posted yet but perhaps this was done so that rob pelinka (sp?... prolly butchered) to save face around the league. pelinka, who is kobe's agent is also carlos boozer's agent and after the whole cleveland thing, he may not have wanted to 'betray' the lakers since they traded away shaq and fired arguably the greatest coach of all time. this move may have been made so that kobe and pelinka would come out looking good especially it would have been so magnified as a result of the carlos boozer situation.


----------

